# Taking Oxy 50



## wrighty2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

hi there just started to take oxymetholone ih 50, at 50 mg a day for the next 3 weeks then gunna take tri test for another 8 weeks could u advies if u think something ells. i have all my clomide , n novx aswell at hand,

i have a clean diet, high protien intake and carbs. drinking plenty of water

thanks alot sorry abouth my spelling

cheers shaun


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

lot of guys on here rave about oxys, never used them myself. expect a sudden massive increase in size, some of which will be muscle but a lot of which will be water.


----------



## wrighty2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

woundering if tri tren would be the best to take afterwards and how much a week ?


----------



## wrighty2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

or would it be better to take suss with it any help please


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Dont take tren alone. Test would be better. Or both!


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

whats your stats mate..age,height,weight etc


----------



## wrighty2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

am 5ft 9inc 12.7 stone 22 years old been training for 4 years soild got a great diet, and sitcking to high protien low carbs at the moment in good shape


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Is this you're first cycle?

What exactly are you thinking of taking, in the 1st post you say tri test and in the next post you say tri tren!!!!!


----------



## testosterone1 (Jun 24, 2009)

You'd be best to run it with some sust mate, 500mg a week or so. You can only run oxys for 6 weeks max so you could take it 50mg a day for first six weeks and 500mg sust week 1-10 or 1-12 followed by a good PCT of nolva and clomid. If it is your first cycle I would stick with just the sust mate.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

interested in this mate. keep us informed about your progress. im comtemplating doing a quick course of this stuff similar to you. diet went a bit to pop recently have lost a bit of size and gaine a little fat. does anyone know what oxy's are like for dht conversion? are they harsh on the hairline if you are prone? ive heard yes and no im confused


----------



## wrighty2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

cheers a i got tri tren n tri test mixed up sorry about, that am gunna run 500mg suss a week for 12 weeks with 50mg of oxy 50 a day for six weeks and a good PCT afterwards, all keep u posted on how i get on in this course thanks testosterone1


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

dont forget to take pics every so often dont go by the the scales


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

wrighty2009 said:


> cheers a i got tri tren n tri test mixed up sorry about, that am gunna run 500mg suss a week for 12 weeks with 50mg of oxy 50 a day for six weeks and a good PCT afterwards, all keep u posted on how i get on in this course thanks testosterone1


4wks of oxy is enough for me and i hate to think how many cycles iv'e done, but obviously you're choice mate.


----------



## Top_Gun (Aug 12, 2009)

i have read that there very toxic mate, so try wat mars1960 says,


----------



## Top_Gun (Aug 12, 2009)

yer pics would be great


----------

